# No Urban Beekeeping for me



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

*No urban beekeeping for me.*

Well, after asking some zoning questions I got the following response from the local zoning administrator:

"Although our zoning regulations do not address apiculture as a permitted
use, there is some broad language regarding the health, safety, and
welfare of the residents. After discussing this with the City Law
Director, we have determined this is not a permitted use in the city.
There is a remote possibility this could be reviewed by the City
Planning Commission as a "Home Occupation". If you have any more
questions, please let me know.

Todd Richard,
Zoning/Floodplain Administrator"

So, my top bar hives I have planned with be moved 25 miles down the road. Will still be getting my first bees at the end of March. Just will not bee able to enjoy them on a daily basis.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Why? Zoning people don't write the law. Broad language is not law. If they don't go out of their way to kill all the intrisic stinging insects inside the city limits, then they aren't too concerned about that "health and safety" thing. I would set them up, invite them over, and challenge them to write it up. If it isn't banned outright, they don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

That is what I was thinking. I do want to speak with the "Urban" Beekeeper a who is only several blocks away. Seems he has had bees in the same area for about 25 years and is closer to the city center than I am but has a different land layout than I do.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I am with Ross - plus, I have this 'thing' about liberty and private property rights. 

I would put them up (whatever number is reasonable for your space) and make the city address the issue if I got caught. Plus, without specific written codes, they can not fine you or arrest you - they have to give you some sort of compliance period if you have to move them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Unless you have complaining neighbors just place them where they can't be seen. I have been hassled by the zoning officer twice and just bring the bees back until someone complains again. This summer I had 42 hives where I only have permits for 8. It's the swarms and bee poop that will get you busted. 
My zoning officer had a grandfather who was a bee keeper and it was the zoning officer who researched that I could get permits for 8 rather than the permits for two that I had. 8/42 close enough for me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Also, do not apply as a home occupation unless you plan to make your living from it. I just looked at the regulations online. Gardening, woodworking, and other uses are not covered either. By the way, there is a regulation prohiiting the growing of marijuana. It is a minor misdemeanor. Near as i can tell, you can even keep exotic animals as long as you don't let them run around town.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

It's always easier to ask forgiveness than permission.

Never more true than when dealing with regulators. While ignorance of the law is no excuse, there doesn't appear to be any specific law here to be ignorant of. For anyone else with the urge to become an urban beekeeper, I advocate discreet hives, a friendly chat with the neighbors (and a promise of some fresh honey to come), and a low profile.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

walking bird said:


> a friendly chat with the neighbors (and a promise of some fresh honey to come), and a low profile.


I would discourage the friendly chat with your neighbor. You can be sure that many of your neighbors and their kids and their dogs and their nieces and nephews are "ALLERGIC" to bees (who visit their picnics foraging for meat). When a huge swarm fills their whole yard with 100000 spinning bees and lands in their tree, they will know exactly whom to blame. And when their cars and their skylights are covered with very hard to clean little yellow spots, they will quickly figure out who to blame.
Keep hidden and keep quiet unless you know your neighbors very, very well.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

It was ironic that I also got an email from our State Entomologist. She had some suggestions for making my hive a bit more vandal proof. Asked if I could move it closer to the house or into the back yard. My back yard is about 3 feet deep (I really have no back yard).

Sent her some answers to her questions for me and also told her it was probably a moot point now as the city has said that an apiary is not a permitted activity in the city. If I am lucky, I may receive an answer back suggesting how I can change that.

Will see. Otherwise I will just have to drive 50 miles round trip to check them out.


----------



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

I had 4 hives on Sandusky st. in the apartments that are right by I-75 1995 to 1997 they were in the back and the kids did not play with them and I had my phone # on them and never got a call. I would say just go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i live here in the buckeye as well. i live less than 1000 yards from the city managers office. i keep bees. some of the neghibors see me in the yard and i meet them at the property line take off my veil and walk them over to the hive. when thay see it is no danger i explain some of the interesting things about bees and next thing i know thay want to know more. after a year with hives i am now knowen as the bee guy. hope to get some swarm calls from the p.d this summer. i belive most people are only afraid of something because thay dont understand it. but some times tall fences make good neghibors.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Permit shmerit. One has to ask why a permit? what is the reason for one? is it just to justify a job for a city clerk that has no clue about bees and iif it unlawfull the city better be spraying for every flying insect that might sting. if they don't they can't stop you plus I would never ever openly unless I have to give any information to the goverment city state or fed. they have no right to know whats on my property period. mins my house and cars. out side of that for get it. and I would just keep a hive in your back yard and thumb your nose at them. with out telling them. just keep your mouth shut and have your bees.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I believe this is the code the law directer was referencing:

505.08 NUISANCE CONDITIONS PROHIBITED.
(a) No person shall keep or harbor any animal or fowl in the Municipality so as to create noxious, or offensive odors or unsanitary conditions which are a menace to the health, comfort or safety of the public.


(b) Whoever violates this section is guilty of a minor misdemeanor.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

The reason it came down to asking is that I live on a corner lot. I have no actual back yard. I have a nice large South side yard, and a very tiny (too close to the sidewalk for bees) North side yard. I wanted to make sure that I fence was not a requirement for having bees in Findlay.

Another reason I asked is that I live on a main street in the city. I am not very far from the police station, court house, etc. Very hard to hide something that the _authorities_ drive by everyday.

As it stands right now, there is at least 23 feet on either side of the hive before a property line is reached.

I do know one thing about buying houses that is very important. Never under any circumstances buy a house on a corner lot. It heavily limits what you can do on your property.


----------



## Hampton (Apr 24, 2007)

Top bar hives should not be too much of a problem as they are not what people usually see as bee hives. Its when you go out to work your bees that you will get noticed. Still, I think with a bit of fencing or maybe some bushes you will be ok. I have all my hives in several different yards with lots of neighbors. So far no problems (knock on wood).


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

If you decide not to keep bees on your property you might find a "host" for one or two hives on Craigslist. My bees are about 20 miles away on a little farm... the owners answered my ad when I put a posting "Wanted: Host for Honey Bees" in the Farm and Garden section of CL.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't ask. If you ask, they are sure to tell you no.
I've had mine for 2 years now. I put some decorative tall grass in front and lattice fencing with vines on the side facing the neighbors. 
I figure it anyone complains now, I can say they've been here for years with no problems.

You can get one of the compost bins that look like a hive (I've seen them in Gardener's Supply catalog), if anyone asks just say that's my compost bin, then after awhile just move that and put in your hive painted the same colors.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

There is one sure fire way to get rid of all zoning ordinances. Call your counties Land and Water Use bureau. When I was building my home, I wanted to dig a 1/2" lake with my backhoe to use the fill for around my home. I also designed the lake to conform with fish and wildlife habitat. It didn't take but a few short talking sessions to convince them that this was feasible. Once I got the blessing, Zoning must back down and allow it to become part of wildlife. In case of your bees, make a habitat for them and go through Land and Water Use & conservation if needed. Most of us just keep our mouths shut, however when we need something more than anything, we find ways to get around laws that are completely heartless.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Sometimes a nice solid type fence or hedge solves a lot of problems. Plus enhances the look and value of the property. Good luck with your problem!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Findlay, You've been excited for a while about getting bees. I don't think they can classify your bees as animal or fowl, so that ordinance wouldn't apply. You will learn so much more and so much faster by having the bees right there at home. Then you can observe them on a daily basis. There are literally dozens of hives in our town.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

You might talk with Dave over at http://www.beeology.com/ He had major problems with city fathers and got them to back down after educating them. He had a nice talk about it last March at the Wooster bee meeting witch you should go to. Lots of suppliers and knowledge to be gained


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

FindlayBee said:


> I believe this is the code the law directer was referencing:
> 
> 505.08 NUISANCE CONDITIONS PROHIBITED.
> (a) No person shall keep or harbor any animal or fowl in the Municipality so as to create noxious, or offensive odors or unsanitary conditions which are a menace to the health, comfort or safety of the public.
> ...


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I re-read that code a couple of times and it specifically adresses "_odors or unsantairy conditions_", not inclusive of _ANY_ condition (such as beekeeping) which may be viewed as a a menace to the health, comfort or safety of the public. 

In others words, it dont apply to beekeeping unless your bees smell really bad.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

It may be too late for Findlaybee, but not for others who are just starting out or contemplating taking up beekeeping. As others have posted here, don't go looking for trouble. I have kept bees in my backyard in 5 different states over the years. Some yards were bigger than others. One yard didn't have a fence, and some neighbor kids learned not to throw rocks at my hives from the alley. Of course, that was back in '75 when people didn't sue at the drop of a hat.

Except for that instance, I have always had a fence, generally wood, or hedge, that directed the bees flight up and away from pedestrians and kids on bicycles. The one time a neighbor called city hall on me, a very nice police officer appeared at my door, about a nuisance complaint. We walked through the latched gate into my back yard where my two hives were. Summer in Florida, 2 brood boxes, 5 shallows on each hive. nice and tall, and loads of bees flying. We walked around the side and stood by the hives as I pointed out the fence, and the flight path. How I was concerned not to be a nuisance, etc etc etc. Also reminded him of the pygmy rattlesnakes in the yards in my neighborhood... we had a nice visit, he wrote some things in his notebook, and I never heard any more about it.

My point is, if we behave responsibly, and are considerate of neighbors regarding our bees flight paths, and when we work them, generally officialdom will leave us alone. I have never gone to city hall or county to ask permission to keep my bees. I simply assume it is ok, until someone tells me otherwise. But I also do what I can to hide them, or at least not have them stick out like sore thumbs. I suspect if we do that, probably 99% of the time, government will leave us alone. And those times when they don't, some soft words and education will take care of it.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I will hopefully have more information on what ordinance is being referenced. Currently this is the only one I can find that is close to what was mentioned in the email I received back from the zoning admin. Will be working on getting this information through the Law Director himself.

Unless I am missing something myself, there is no law saying I cannot have honey bees.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

You are right about the lack of a law.
The people that have sighted the suposed law to you need to be asked the following question.
Explain that you will be planning to go to court to seek a judge's ruling on your right to keep bees in your fine city.
Ask them to please cite were in the law ( or if there even is a law ) that forbids your rite to keep bees.
Please mention that you plan to make reference to there decisions base on ????? and include there names when you go before the judge.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

As a fellow urban beek I say go for it.....you can always move them later, besides most folks will not recognize a top bar anyway. As far as the code you posted, my hives have never smelled offensive.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

They usually back down when faced with the prospect of going to court. Either there is a law or there isn't. Start beekeeping now and you will be grandfathered if they try to pass one.


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

odfrank said:


> I would discourage the friendly chat with your neighbor. You can be sure that many of your neighbors and their kids and their dogs and their nieces and nephews are "ALLERGIC" to bees (who visit their picnics foraging for meat).


LOL, Amen to that! It's amazing how many people are "Deathly" alergic to the neighbors honey bees. Reminds me of the look i get when I tell people that i keep bees and my kids help with them. "the family that gets stung together, have fun together"


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't asked the city law director anything at this point. Probably not going to go that route. However, I did ask the zoning admin what city ordinance was referenced.

Got the following response:

"Each zoning classification has a list of permitted uses. You can find it on our website at www.ci.findlay.oh.us. If you need any more help, just let me know."

Been to that site many times. Still don't see anything that says I cannot have bees.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

My city site specifically mentions bees. It allows 2 hives on 1/4 acre lots. 25' from property line.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, looked up the City Law Director Duties:

These are the only duties I see as far as his finding is concerned:


"_*The Law Director’s Office is required to give opinions to all City officers when requested to do so*_. The statute says that said officer is required to ask for said opinion in writing but that has not been a steadfast rule of the current Law Director’s Office. The Law Director is then required to respond in a reasonable amount of time either orally or in writing. This extends to all Officers and Directors named in Chapter 7 of the Ohio Revised Code as well as the legislative authority."


"_*The Law Director’s Office is also required to give advice to any and all City departments*_, and when necessary, provide legal action for and on behalf the City Income Tax Department as well as sitting on the Income Tax Board, attending and advising, and in some cases defending the City Planning Commission."

http://www.ci.findlay.oh.us/?id=95


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote" Each zoning classification has a list of permitted uses" /quote

I would ask where to find that "list of permitted uses" specifically.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

From the City Code that can be found at: http://www.conwaygreene.com/Findlay.htm

I am zoned Residential-C.

List of Permitted uses for Residential-C:
1149.01 USES.
In Class C Residence Districts, the following uses shall be permitted: 
(a) All uses permitted in Class A and B Residence Districts. 
(b) Multiple-family dwellings. 
(c) Boarding and lodging houses. 
(d) Hospitals and clinics, except animal hospitals or animal clinics. 
(e) Offices and office buildings for the following professional occupations: physicians, dentists, and all other types of health care practitioners, attorneys, architects, realtors, insurance agents, accountants and engineers; contractors, electricians, plumbers, exterminators and other similar service providers who do not require on-site outdoor storage of vehicles and other materials relative to the operation. Warehouses and retail showrooms shall not be permitted. 
(f) Dormitories, fraternity houses and community center buildings, except those in which the chief activity is a service customarily carried on as a business. 
(g) Convalescent, nursing and rest homes. 
(h) Institutions of an educational, religious or philanthropic character, other than correctional institutions. (Ord. 1995-47. Passed 6-20-95.) 
List of Permitted Uses for Residential-B: 
145.01 USES.
In Class B Residence Districts, the following uses shall be permitted:
(a) All uses permitted under Class A Residence Districts.
(b) Two-family dwellings.
(c) Board and lodging. The taking of boarders or the leasing of rooms by a resident family provided the space for one roomer shall be allowed in any case and space for one additional roomer for each 150 square feet of floor area by which the total floor area of the building exceeds 625 square feet.
(d) Accessory buildings, structures and uses customarily incident to any of the above permitted uses.
(Ord. 1993-10. Passed 2-16-93.)
Permitted Uses for Residential-A:
1139.01 USES.
In Class A Residence Districts, the following uses shall be permitted: 
(a) One-family dwellings. 
(b) Churches or similar places of worship. 
(c) Recreational areas, when operated on a noncommercial basis. 
(Ord. 1993-10. Passed 2-16-93.) 
(d) Libraries or museums. 
(Ord. 2002-123. Passed 1-21-03.) 
(e) The customary incidental uses, which are an integral part of the residential use, such as: 
(1) Private garages for the storage of motor vehicles. 
(2) Private storage structures for lawn maintenance equipment and the like.
(Ord. 1998-118. Passed 12-1-98.) 
(f) Electric transmission lines, distribution lines, cable, telephone lines and accessory uses. (Ord. 1993-10. Passed 2-16-93.) 
(g) Recreational vehicles, as defined in Section 1123.01(30.1) may be parked, located, or stored subject to the following conditions: 
(1) Recreational vehicles parked, stored or located on residential property shall not be used for living, sleeping or housekeeping purposes. 
(2) If such recreational vehicle is parked or stored outside of a garage, it shall be parked, stored or located to the rear of the front building line of the lot. The setback requirement in the side or rear yard shall be a minimum of three (3) feet.
(3) Subject to the provisions of subsection (g)(2) hereof, camping and recreational vehicles may be parked anywhere on the premises not sooner than April 1 nor later than October 31 for not more than seventy-two (72) hours, but in no event shall the vehicle be parked, stored or located on the premises for more than three (3) days out of a seven (7) day period. For purposes of this section, “day” shall mean any period of time, regardless of duration, between 12:00 a.m. and 11:59 p.m. For example, vehicles parked, stored or located only three (3) hours one day, and for four (4) hours the next, would constitute two (2) days. From November 1 to March 31, all recreational vehicles must be parked on a property as specified in subsection (g)(2) hereof.
(Ord. 2003-66. Passed 8-19-03.) 
(h) Accessory buildings, structures and uses customarily incident to any of the above permitted uses. 
(Ord. 1993-10. Passed 2-16-93.)


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Well that says what kind of buildings you can have but not what you can use your land for. Are you allowed a garden? a pool? a patio? a gazebo?
You're not using the hives for a business, so I think if you're going the route of asking them, I'd ask them to point out where it says you can't keep bees for your personal pleasure.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

How about pets? most folks can have a dog or so, cats, hamsters and gerbils, parakeets... but officer, these little darlings are my pets! :lpf:


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I did tell the Zoning Admin that it would be a hobby hive. This was my response:

"I can appreciate the fact it will be small scale, but I don’t think it will matter. Sounds like an interesting, but possibly painful hobby."

I guess using "Broad Language" and "I don't think" statements is making it look more like I am getting a "No" just for the simple reason that they do not know and do not want to error by saying "Yes".


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

My personal opinion is that beekeeping would not even arguably violate either of the quoted ordinances. You could have trouble fighting city hall, but:

1. In this instance city hall is wrong; and

2. They probably would not do anything about this unless somebody else gripes and beekeeping does not really bother anybody.

Just follow reasonable practices such as:

1. Keep the bees out of sight/mind

2. Put the hives 20 feet from a property line, preferably with a tall fence or hedge between you and a neighbor. 

I personally would not let a city attorney's obviously wrong interpretation of an ordinance keep me from keeping bees. 

(You may figure out from some other posts I've made that I am a lawyer. I am not your lawyer, and this is just my personal opinions. If you want legal advice, hire your own lawyer, who is licensed to practice where you live.)


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

Damm the torpedo's! Full speed ahead! Just put an 8ft stockade fence with a locking gate around them and you should be fine. Lock the gate to keep kids and nosey people out of your business, this will also help if they question the public safety aspect. I setup my first three hives last spring, before doing so I spoke to the neighbors let them know what I was doing told them if the bee's presented a problem I would remove them, I had no problems at all. I went back this fall and spoke to them again and both neighbors asked if I had even gotten bee's cause they had not seen any increased bee activity in their yard. I gave each of them a jar of honey told them "some of this came from your flowers" I have very happy neighbors who now love my bee's.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Funny, they worry about animals that "create noxious, or offensive odors or unsanitary conditions which are a menace to the health, comfort or safety of the public" and yet, they permit frat houses.

Wayne


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

There maybe another ordinance that is involved here. However, I do not know as they are not giving me the statute that has been used to say that an apiary is not a permitted use.

This is the email I got from the State of Ohio Apiarist:

"Very sad indeed that the city does not see the virtues of urban beekeeping. Human health and safety is improved with bees as crops will have a higher yield plus nothing is more natural and aesthetically pleasing than seeing honey bees foraging on flowers.

I would move it closer to the house, but your decision to put the hive on the north is prudent given the wind direction in your neighborhood. The nature preserve should provide good forage.

I hope you are able to keep the bees there, just to prove to the city that honey bees are an important component of agriculture and society. As long as you can manage the hives so that they do not swarm much, honey bees should not be perceived as a health threat."

I did come across these city codes today:

"1105.01 TITLE.
These regulations shall be known and may be cited and referred to as the "Subdivision Regulations of the City of Findlay, Ohio" and shall hereinafter be referred to as "these regulations." (Ord. 1992-41. Passed 9-15-92.)

1105.02 PURPOSE.
The purposes of these regulations are to provide for the orderly growth and harmonious development of the City; to secure adequate traffic circulation through coordinated street systems with relation to major thoroughfares, adjoining subdivisions and public facilities; to achieve individual property lots of maximum utility and livability; to secure adequate provisions for water supply, drainage and sanitary sewage disposal, and other health requirements; to secure adequate provisions for recreational areas, school sites and other public facilities; and to provide logical procedures for the achievement of these purposes.

(Ord. 1992-41. Passed 9-15-92.)

1105.03 Follow link to read, too long to post: http://www.conwaygreene.com/Findlay/lpext.dll?f=templates&fn=main-hit-h.htm&2.0 Do a search for 1105.03

1105.04 JURISDICTION.
(a) These regulations shall be applicable to all subdivisions hereafter made of lands located within the City, and lands lying within three miles of the corporate limits of the City. These regulations shall be administered by the City Planning Commission.


(b) For unincorporated areas lying within three miles of the City corporate limits, all plats shall be approved by the Hancock Regional Planning Commission and the City Planning Commission prior to being recorded by the Hancock County Recorder.


(c) The approvals required under the provisions of these regulations shall be obtained prior to the installation of any subdivision or project improvements within the jurisdiction of these regulations in public streets, public rights of way and public easements, or under the ultimate jurisdiction of the City or Hancock County. All subdivision or project improvements within the jurisdiction of these regulations installed in such public spaces shall comply with all of the provisions and requirements of these regulations or any other related ordinances.

(Ord. 1992-41. Passed 9-15-92.)

1105.05 INTERPRETATION.
The provisions of these regulations shall be held to be the minimum requirements adopted for the promotion and preservation of public health, safety and general welfare and to improve, protect and preserve the environment of the City and its surrounding area. These regulations are not intended to repeal, abrogate, annul or in any manner interfere with existing regulations or laws of the City, nor conflict with any laws of the State. However, unless otherwise noted herein, these regulations shall prevail in cases where they impose a greater restriction than is provided by existing laws or regulations.

(Ord. 1992-41. Passed 9-15-92.)"

_1105.02 PURPOSE.
The purposes of these regulations are to provide for the orderly growth and harmonious development of the City; to secure adequate traffic circulation through coordinated street systems with relation to major thoroughfares, adjoining subdivisions and public facilities; to achieve individual property lots of maximum utility and livability; to secure adequate provisions for water supply, drainage and sanitary sewage disposal, and other health requirements; to secure adequate provisions for recreational areas, school sites and other public facilities; and to provide logical procedures for the achievement of these purposes.
_

Using this code, I see nothing that would suggest an apiary is not permitted.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*I say Bull Honky*

I, like you, live in a city that imagines it has a law against beekeeping, yet, in fact does not. 

I started out very much "under the radar"
now I've got a bee painted on my mailbox, I sell honey at the local farmers market and many stores, and the city has been on my property (with 40+ hives in place) a number of times for building permits, tax assessments, etc with no problems at all.

The absolute key to urban beekeeping is good neighborly relations. When your neighbors complain, you're in BIG trouble (and so are your bees.)
SO: 
1- feed your bees on the edges of the season, dry pollen substitute works great, this will keep your bees out of your neighbor's recycling bins with soda cans, bird feeders, etc. 
2- use swarm traps. Do everything you can to prevent swarming and then do everything you can to keep them on your property (and when they do swarm onto your neighbors apple tree, go get the bees ASAP, and then bribe the neighbor like crazy with mead and honey)
3- provide good water sources year round and make them especially attractive in the EARLY spring so your hives are "trained" to your water sources, not the track of the neighbor's sliding screened door or baby pool. 

The good news is your city hives will have the advantage of the city planted flowering trees, neighbors and their well watered gardens all summer long for fantastic forage. And they'll also be safe from natural predators like bears and skunks and also snow mobilers and vandals who get rowdy with country hives. 

Best to you and your bees, 
-Erin


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: No urban beekeeping for me.*



FindlayBee said:


> Well, after asking some zoning questions I got the following response from the local zoning administrator:
> 
> "Although our zoning regulations do not address apiculture as a permitted
> use, there is some broad language regarding the health, safety, and
> ...


Weasel words. "Broad language regarding heath, safety and welfare" means there is no specific statute prohibiting the keeping of bees. If they can't point to exact language banning beekeeping withing city limits, then they can't cite you to be in violation of any statute. Something can't be against the law when there is no law regarding the matter.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: No urban beekeeping for me.*



indypartridge said:


> Weasel words.


I was thinking the same thing.

I will have to spend a little bit a money to find out for sure, but I can check to see if those are actually Weasel's words. The Lawyer for the company I work for has the last name of "Weasel".


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: No urban beekeeping for me.*



FindlayBee said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I will have to spend a little bit a money to find out for sure, but I can check to see if those are actually Weasel's words. The Lawyer for the company I work for has the last name of "Weasel".


Does he work for the firm, Dewey, Skrewum & Howe?


Last bad joke of the year, I promise.


----------

